# How to get The "magical effect"  Glamor/painting/dream-like



## PlayDoh (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,
 So I've been a shutter bug for around 5 years, and love to photograph nature themed landscapes, animals and some architecture. I've learned the basics and dabbled some exposure settings. I know how to blur backgrounds with Aperture (F Stop) and the lens wide open and stopped down one or two stops, yet I'm only working with a Rebel xsi and a budget 75-300mm Canon lens, and the included 18-55 lens.

I use Photoshop and have some cool B&W filter plugins that create nice glamor effects, but I'm curious as to how the pros do it with color photos. Lately Elena Shumilova compositions with the children have inspired me to learn the tricks. Can anyone give me the break down of how these shots have been effected and taken to create that magical look? The colors and contrast have been tweaked, their center light and almost look like their paintings.





I usually see this effect on pro photos where the sky looks 'magical'. Clouds are unnatural along with the colors and contrast. I'm starting a Auto-RV-Boat detailing business and I want to have some magical photos to showcase and advertise with. Along with the hundreds of other times I'd use the 'magical technique'. Of course I'd over do it, and every photo I take would get the magic treatment, lol.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Use Google and watch some of the "Greater Than Gatsby" video tutorials on how to use their plug-ins...they have this trendy new-style look down pretty well. It's an easy way to get started manipulating images with some of the flare-effects, sunburst effects, desaturation looks, "vintage" and "romantic" color tinting, and so on.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 28, 2014)

PS skills + Blur Brush.


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't forget 5 years of art study, guys. If you are giving this type of advice. One day someone will make proper plug in this effect. Seems to gain popularity.


----------

